

Cool Bootstrap template - angelostudio
https://bootstrapmade.com/themes/flat-king-one-page-template/

======
babuskov
What's the license? The SHOW TERMS button does not work (using Firefox on
Linux).

~~~
angelostudio
Look there [https://creativemarket.com/angelo.studio/53883-FLAT-KING-
One...](https://creativemarket.com/angelo.studio/53883-FLAT-KING-One-Page-
Template)

------
angelostudio
Nice colors :)

